

Oral Sex linked to rise in some head and neck cancers - jamesbressi
http://yourlife.usatoday.com/health/medical/cancer/story/2011/01/Study-Rise-in-some-head-and-neck-cancers-tied-to-oral-sex-/43056302/1

======
mechanical_fish
_The other good news — at least for the younger set — is that there is a
relatively new vaccine to prevent against HPV infection._

My press-release sonar is pinging:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

